# Engine rattling noise at low RPM HELP!!!



## sabinho (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum and I really need some opinions! I recently bought my 02 2.5s Altima and Ive recently been hearing a rattling noise when I give the car gas.

The noise is sometimes present when idling but I can usually only hear it when Im giving it a little bit of gas, usually around ~1500 RPM but once i get to a higher RPM the noise vanishes and comes back again when I go back to lower RPMs. The noise is only dependant on the RPM it seems and is not present when moving and not accelerating so Im quite sure its something in the engine.

The noise doesnt sound too menacing but its definitely noticeable and sounds really awful compared to the lovely purr I get to hear when Im at higher RPM, it isnt a mettalic sound so I dont think its anything metal or at least not metal on metal. At times when idling it almost even sounds like the sputtering of a diesel.

I dont know a lot about cars but I took a look under the hood to see what was going on while having someone rev the car in the RPM range that the noise is present and it sounds like its coming from inside/around the engine block on the passenger side but I couldnt really see anything that could make the noise.

I really dont know what to do as the car runs fine but the noise is incredibly irritating (some times end up speeding so i dont have to hear it..) and makes my car sound awful. Should I be worried? Does anyone have any experience with something like this? Any suggestions or should i just book shop time? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Sputtering of a Diesel i would think its a leak in the exhaust. Not sure on the 4 cylinder but i got the SER and the heat shields on the Catalytic Converters started to rattle on mine. 
Something is most likely loose on the exhaust if you have a set of ramps that would help you get under it. If not then an hr labor at a qualified shop should do it.


----------

